# red tailed hooked pacu?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

has anyone seen those ugly pacus with the ULTRA long anal fin? are they rare? can anyone give me more info on these fish?


----------



## LizKnockedIt (Apr 1, 2003)

Hmm. I was reading a website, and I understand that they cost more than normal RBPacus. I'm pretty sure I saw some at Petsmart.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

They are semi-rare. I've only seen them once that I can remember at the LFS. But they aren't imposiible to obtain. they are pretty neat-looking fish.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've seen them in mom & pop LFS, aquarium stores at the mall, WalMart and Pets Club. Nothing unusual here..


----------

